# Monster Clutch stg 3/Flywheel



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

Im so glad I spent the extra cash for the light weight flywheel. After weighing the flywheel pressure plate and clutch, it all weighed 46 pounds. Im glad I did not listen to others who said a lighter flywheel is not good for drag racing. I went with my gut and as you can see had I gone with the standard flywheel of 28 pounds that would be an extra 11 pounds for a total of 56 pounds. I keep hearing the stock LS2 set up weighs around 49 pounds from what I've read. Does any one have any true specs or experience with this. Im just curious as it will probably be a week or so before I get this installed----danfigg


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Thanks for all your thought. I will get all the info when I do the install. If anyone needs help with there install be sure to private message me---Danfigg


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

Monster install is complete. Tear down was a big pain in the @$$. Anyone who does this job on there back is motivated. I did this on a lift and with a stubborn mechanic. We started with the basics 5 mins of looking around at stuff and unplugging and removing 02 sensors. Then we got dirty. Started with the drive shaft. We only removed it from the tranny and left it connected to the rear diff. loosened the drive shaft bearing and tied it off to the side. next was the tranny cross member then removing the bolts to the tranny mount. (Tranny stand used) Then came the real work removing all the bolts around the bellhousing. I tried to get him to remove the tranny from the bell but I lost that battle. Unhooked the hydrolic lines and checked to make sure all other wiring were unhooked. Next up the tranny jack. Once in place. lots of penetrating oil as the bellhousing was seized to the dowel pins. With gentle pressure with pry bars the bell housing was finally loose. The tranny was dropped down and removed. Break time...... Inspection of the flywheel and clutch resulted in my mechanic yelling at me because it was still in good shape. I saved everything and boxed it in the box the monster stg 3 clutch came in. New 18 pound flywheel in place with new dowel pins new bolts torqued. Disk in place. Pressure plate in place. New Slave cylinder throw out bearing and Tick bleeder. Tranny back in and this is what took a little longer to get in as we had to line up the input shaft to the spline disk. 4 Hours later every thing is buttoned up. I did a complete inspection of all wires and made sure they were wire tied and connected. I also tighted up all the bolts on the exhaust as they were reaaaaally loose. Drive shaft and bearing bolted down. I broke one of the ears on the shifter plate that hold the shifter boot. The little torx screws were rusted and Luckily I had an extra shifter that I did some mods to. With my mods the stocker shifter is sweet and smooth as butter. I may take it out and put a tighter spring in it (secret is out). Oh and I used grease lots of it in the remote section that hangs off the back. Like I said like butter. Last and final step, to bleed the clutch. 10 pumps and about a pint of DOT brake fluid and the clutch pumped right up. I was scare as hell as I heard of some of the horror stories. I will repost pro's and con's


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

My car runs great and rev up quickly. It shifts smooth and more positive. The clutch grabs real quick. I would say about 2 inches from the bottom. It will take some time to get used to. Now here is the important part of this swap. I WILL HIGHLY RECOMMEND THE 18 POUND FLYWHEEL. Here is the reason. I weighed everything before and after, and this is what I come up with. 
MONSTER: flywheel 18 pounds, with disk pressure plate and bolts. 45 pounds
Stock :flywheel 23 pounds, with disk pressure plate and bolts 51 pounds
The reason why I bring this up is because the Monster pressure plate is alot heavier than the stock pressure plate. The basic Monster flywheel weighs 28 pounds so add that with the pressure plate, disk and your adding weight to the crankshaft 55 pounds total I believe. Thats 10 pounds over the 18 pounder. Over stock is only a 5 pound difference but any weight removed from the crank I would assume help the engine rev up quicker. -----danfigg


----------



## Deven_Cade (Jul 17, 2013)

Are you still happy with the clutch? I just ordered mine.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I wouldn't like the light weight fly. In traffic the inertia of the heavier wheel makes it much easier to drive not to mention the increase in drag launch. Autocross where you're not starting from a stop all the time yeah but it's been the experience of almost all over a very long time to use at least stock weight.


----------

